# 2006 Kodiak 450



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got two questions. One regarding the 4x4 and other about the display gear lights/gear.

1: For some reason when I put it into 4x4 or diff lock you can hear the servo workin but the 4x4 itself doesn't pull or isn't working. Theres no grinding or anything coming from the differental. Kinda like the servo isn't engaging the 4x4 all the way or something? I'm not really sure. 

2: My reverse light stays on when the keys on? Possible grounded lead somewhere? And I can't get the bike to go into low, kinda like the linkage isn't pulling enough or something like that. No "low" yellow indicator light or whatever you get the shifter part into low.

Any answers to any of these would be magnificent! :bigok:


Thanks much! Cody.


----------

